# 1st ThunderChicken EVER!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I CAUGHT YA!!!!!

Bet you thought I killed me a turkey!!!:yes::yes::yes: Nahhhhh it's a frozen bird!!! It is the 1st turkey I have done on my EGG though!!! I injectied it last night w/ cajun butter injection and let it sit in the fridge....I smoked it at about 230 fer about 5 hours!!! And the color is great!!! Can't wait to dig into it!!!:thumbsup:I don't care alot fer turkey, but I love leftover turkey sam-whiches!!!!:hang::hang::hang:

Just ate the wings and the meat was wonderful......!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang that looks good ! Get out the white bread and some mayo.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

what was your address again...lol...good job!!


----------

